# Rainbow Trout - Lake Berryessa



## LDUBS (Sep 14, 2021)

I managed to put four in the bag yesterday morning. Rainbows ranging from 12” to 18”. Lost two others before they even got to the surface. 

I was trolling with spoons at 35’ to 45’ deep in water up to 150’ deep. It was a pretty nice day with a light breeze and there was actually blue sky instead of the smoke from all the wildfires. 

This 23 mile long lake is currently at 58% of capacity. Of course, it would be unusual to be at 100% this time of year. I mentioned in a previous post that the normal launch is high and dry. The alternate launch is steep then flattens out where it enters the water. I had to back in so far that I literally stepped into water from the driver’s door. And, it is a long hike to where we have to park. Of course, when all is said and done I’m grateful to have a ramp available. 

BTW, I think you LMB fisherman would like this lake. There is a lot of varied underwater topography, canyons, long fingers, coves, points, etc.


----------



## Jim (Sep 16, 2021)

Great report, nice fish!


----------



## Joey Bagels (Dec 7, 2021)

Those pellet head trout are great fodder for the bass. Why not troll some big trout plugs and try to get into some of those monsters?


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 7, 2021)

Joey Bagels said:


> Those pellet head trout are great fodder for the bass. Why not troll some big trout plugs and try to get into some of those monsters?




I don't target them but pick up bass routinely while trolling for trout out in the middle of deep water. I typically use 4" spoons. In the old days gone by I used to target LMB. These days I enjoy chasing the trout.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 8, 2021)

You ever put a pork rind on those spoons?

I drool a little every time you post a picture of a Rainbow.


Thankyou.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 8, 2021)

I haven't used a pork rind, but I do occasionally use a Gulp trout worm. I put them on a stinger hook that trails the spoon's treble hook. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## turbotodd (Dec 15, 2021)

I live in an area that is world reknown for trout. 2 different rivers, just take your pick which one. I catch a few hundred a year mostly rainbows with a few browns and an occasional brookie. Last time out (sept) I had 74 in under an hour. I got tired of catching them and went home. I'd keep a few bows but I don't know how to cook them. I've grilled them, I've fried them, I've baked them, really don't care for them, baked was better than the others but I still don't know what i'm doing. Y'all got any pointers?


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 16, 2021)

turbotodd said:


> I live in an area that is world reknown for trout. 2 different rivers, just take your pick which one. I catch a few hundred a year mostly rainbows with a few browns and an occasional brookie. Last time out (sept) I had 74 in under an hour. I got tired of catching them and went home. I'd keep a few bows but I don't know how to cook them. I've grilled them, I've fried them, I've baked them, really don't care for them, baked was better than the others but I still don't know what i'm doing. Y'all got any pointers?




74 in under an hour! Well done. 

Most of the time I bring fillets home. Either way, we usually cook them in a skillet with whatever seasoning strikes our fancy. We have done everything from simple fried to trout tacos to trout fried rice. I have to admit there are a lot of other fish I like eating better than trout, but we still enjoy them.

Here is a link to the rainbow trout tacos:

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?p=485552#p485552


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2021)

Wow awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey Bagels (Dec 16, 2021)

turbotodd said:


> I live in an area that is world reknown for trout. 2 different rivers, just take your pick which one. I catch a few hundred a year mostly rainbows with a few browns and an occasional brookie. Last time out (sept) I had 74 in under an hour. I got tired of catching them and went home. I'd keep a few bows but I don't know how to cook them. I've grilled them, I've fried them, I've baked them, really don't care for them, baked was better than the others but I still don't know what i'm doing. Y'all got any pointers?


If you’re catching that many that fast, they’re probably stockers right off the truck. No wonder they don’t taste good. Pellet heads are pale and mushy and I never understood why anybody would want to fish for them let alone eat them. If you’re looking for trout to eat, go for a wild fish or two.


----------



## Kismet (Dec 16, 2021)

No trout that has crossed my threshold has lasted the day.

Cleaned upon catching, split in the kitchen, turned on the broiler in the oven, watched and sometimes flipped, put on a plate with pepper and a little salt, and the phone off the hook.

Best fish in the world for me.


(The crik below the house has a few, not many, but often enough that I remember the taste and infrequent enough that I really enjoy the feast.)


Dunno about pellet fed fish.

Best wishes.


----------

